# should I take the offer?



## deano10 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey guys, I was a professional screenwriter for a few years, repped at a top 4 agency, but alas never sold and ended up in production hell a couple times. I'm now 44 and quit the business a couple years back to pursue other endeavors.  However, I was accepted into UCLA film school for next fall. I know, I'm crazy old, but the itch to get back into screenwriting and finishing my undergrad after 20 years out of school is really compelling. No family, no kids, nothing holding me back. Should I go for it?

1. Am I way too old to be going back to school to finish a film undergrad?

2. I'm hoping to gain some refreshing, new skills in screenwriting, do you think I can get them at UCLA film school? I've always felt it was the lack of formal eduction that hurt my first round of scripts?


----------



## googoomuck (Dec 5, 2015)

Why not? It sounds like you want to, so I'd say go for it. Everyone is different and not everybody likes structured, formal education, but for me, I really enjoyed college. I learned a lot, not just in terms of facts and stats, but I learned new ways of thinking, new ways of understanding and solving problems. I am someone who finds school empowering in that way (which is why I want to go back for grad school).

Are you too old--of course not. Your experience will certainly be different from younger kids', you probably won't be so involved in "campus life", but all of that is secondary. (I'm guessing you won't live on campus.) I saw plenty of people older than you in my undergrad classes (including a couple legit senior citizens), but even if I didn't, it's not against the law, LOL.

New skills at UCLA--YES definitely. I did my undergrad at a different UC school, UCSD (and not in film, for the record, I only minored in it). The Universities of California are some of the nation's very best (and most progressive) schools, and UCLA is one of the nation's best film schools. Even if you learn nothing about screenwriting, you'll learn SOMETHING, haha! I'm not sure if lack of education could have hurt you (I don't know the numbers on how many screenwriters have what degrees), but having an education will certainly only help you. Regardless, in my opinion, the more you learn about the world and about yourself, the better your writing gets.

You don't mention in your post, are you incoming as a freshman, or transferring in as a junior?


----------



## deano10 (Dec 5, 2015)

Wow, that makes me feel a lot better. This has been pretty stressful. I'm already at UCLA, it's a change of major, they accepted the change, now I just need to accept the offer. I'll sit on it for another week and pull the trigger when I get my nerve up.

I've found being around younger students completely fine, but the film department is more collabortive, and well, I'm just more insecure about going into the Film major at my age than my current major wich is more independent, I can just do my own thing. I feel like I'll be looked upon as the old guy who already had his shot, and then there's the "ageism" in the industry, etc. I know, I'm just being paranoid, but the feelings are genuine.

Thanks again, I do feel better after your response. I should really go for it.


----------



## googoomuck (Dec 5, 2015)

Oh I see, in that case it's less of a lifestyle transition like I assumed. I think it's normal that you'd feel a little anxious like you say. From my perspective, I think your classmates will find your experience valuable and interesting. Don't be surprised if the room goes quiet when you speak  Of course who knows how everybody will respond to you, but IMO it's more likely they will look up to you and seek out your opinions. When you're a student, the goal is getting good grades...and your peers will probably feel like YOU have the leg up! It's like wild animals...they're just as scared as you are


----------



## deano10 (Dec 6, 2015)

Excellent advice, and I agree. I think I'm going to take it.

My only final concern would be the job market afterward. Granted, I'll be screenwriting on my own again, but I was hoping to find some work as well to suppliment my writing, and I'll have a BA in film after all. What kind of positions, if any are available for an old guy like me? I figure I'll be eaten alive by all the youngsters appying for the same gigs. Having been in rooms for generals and pitches for dozens of execs in this town, I can tell you for a fact, ageism exists. Do you think I'll run into the same issues just trying to find an entry level job to pay rent? What jobs are out there in the industry for someone with a BA in film, with my age in mind?

Thanks again!


----------



## Chris W (Dec 6, 2015)

deano10 said:


> What jobs are out there in the industry for someone with a BA in film, with my age in mind?



Well, to get an entry level job in the business it really doesn't matter what degree you have. Although it may help with contacts, networking, etc. (not the degree but the people you were with at school)

There are a ton of entry level jobs for sure. How much they pay I have no idea. (it's been 15+ years since I've done them)

But if you're screenwriting you could theoretically do any job and write. 

But as far as agism... it is true that the majority of people in the entry level positions are young. But as far as whether that's due to agism or just there being a ton more young people than older people starting out I don't know. I've had assistant editors of all ages, but they are mainly young.

But you say that you're 44, and I'll be 40 this coming year and I don't think I'm old. Come on!  It's all good, man. Follow your dreams. If this is what you want, go for it. You're already at UCLA, may I ask, what's your major now?


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Dec 8, 2015)

It seems like you really want to do it so I say why not! 

I currently work on the production side of things both on large movies as key PA and smaller non-union projects as a Key 2nd AD - I have a lot of friends and co workers who are in their 40s. Being a set PA is entry level but if you can keep up no one gives a @#&$ how old you are. It's all about being flexible and being able to stand on your feet (or smart enough to hide and be discrete) for 12 hours a day. There are also writers room PAs as I'm sure you are aware. I don't have personal experience in that area but I have some friends who have worked the job at a wide range of ages. I have noticed though that the most successful people I've seen in film (set wise) are over college graduate age. A strong Hollywood level set PA is probably going to be in their late 20s or early 30s. I think age-ism is less of an issue behind the scenes - especially when you work hard, have creative fresh ideas, and a passion for what you're doing. From the sounds of it, that describes you.


----------



## Nic L. Kelly (Dec 16, 2015)

First off, congrats on the acceptance. I say go for it, what do you have to loose? If your at a point where your decisions have zero negative outcome for anyone but yourself, than it's all on you. If you are already in the school there's very little as far as adjustment. I say make the most of a great opportunity, good luck.


----------



## TheArsenal1886 (Dec 16, 2015)

Yo @deano10, I don't know anything about UCLA's undergrad program, but I'm in the MFA screenwriting program right now. Hit me up if you want to grab a drink with some older folks and talk shop. I'd say about half of us are 30-40ish. In terms of employment prospects, I don't have any real information other than the simple fact that UCLA's reach in the industry is one of the largest that exists. I'm sure you'd be able to work with someone in TFT who can point you in the direction of the real opportunities. Companies often scope out the top film schools for interns/part-time workers before even opening applications to the general public (if they do at all). Other than writing a badass script that gets in the right hands, that's probably going to be your best way into industry work. How'd you break in the first time? Have you been able to maintain relationships with any of the execs you previously met with?

If anybody else is looking for info on UCLA's MFA program, feel free to hit me up anytime as well. @Chris Wright can attest to how sane the people on this site kept me during the app process last year. Chris, I still owe you a UCLA review too-- haven't forgotten, just been a little busy.


----------

